# Plant costume



## CountryCutie<3 (Jul 12, 2011)

thats cool!


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

That looks so great! We made one for my little brother two years ago, and I know how much work goes into it, so I applaud your amazing job!

Are you going to have her in a pot as well? We just used one of those big drink tubs they sell at stores, cut the bottom out, and spray painted it. Had handles so he could pick it up and move it, but he could walk with it on just fine. Here is a pic
View attachment 17225

View attachment 17226


Looks great regardless!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

we are still having trouble with the getting in and out of the huge pot we have so maybe the person will be standing behind it and draping the extra long robe in it and then lunging at them.


----------

